# Collaborative Writers Wanted!



## RainTigress (Aug 7, 2009)

I had this idea for a "Choose your own adventure" style yiff story. The basic plot is that a 19 year old, bisexual, human male runs his car off the road and awakens in a world of furries. He makes his way through a corridor into a room filled with portals, each portal containing a different scenario.

I'm looking for a team of 10-25  writers to each write a different portal (or 2, or 5... whatever) The entries should be fairly long (but not obscenely long) with lots of details. I'd like several different fetishes and turn-ons to be involved, generally one fetish per portal. Just write whatever turns you on.

Please respond if you're interested. Note that I will be proofreading all the submissions for spelling, grammar etc. but I will notify the author once the changes are made and of course give credit where credit is due.


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (Aug 7, 2009)

Would probably do better for a clean story.
Ahwell,

Two things.
First, I doubt you'll be able to run this project at "10-25 writers". It's hard enough to coordinate a team of three. You'll also get lots of issues equalizing the writing styles.
Second, can you post references to what you have already written? You seem okay judging from this post, but most writers won't bother sinking their fangs in a project without knowing what to expect.


----------



## RainTigress (Aug 10, 2009)

So far I've gotten quite a few good writers agreeing to collaborate, but the more the merrier. I haven't posted the Intro as of yet as I'd like to post the whole thing in one big clump, but I can give you a link to my other stories so everyone can get a bit of a feel for my style... and as for clean..... I don't write clean. I have a filthy mind lol.

http://yiffstar.com/stories/RainTigress

If anyone would like more information please either PM or email at nova.raine@gmail.com


----------

